# Best way to transfert a server into new hardware



## BringMeAnother (May 8, 2012)

Hi, I'm facing a problem with a small server (Windows 2003) at the company I work at. Functionally, the server is very simple. It has shared document and critical accounting software that might not be compatible with newer versions of Window. There is no AD or firewall or any kind of complicated stuff. What I need to do is to put that thing into a new physical machine with the least amount of changes as possible. I can't just clone the disk can I? The drivers would cause a problem right? Also wouldn't the activated Windows Server 2003 complain too and get deactivated? Now the company can buy a new copy of Windows 2003 and money to a certain extend is not the problem, but what would be the best way to do that? Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Just make backups of the critical data, recreate the shares like they were on the original server, reinstall the apps if necessary and set permissions for the shares and file system. You could even do it in stages with the old server running alongside.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You can clone and restore to different hardware with Acronis with universal restore. However it is not cheap. When restoring the image it allows you to load the new drivers for the new hardware into the image.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Paragon Adaptive Restore will do the same thing. There may be a free version among the freeware they offer administrators. Basically, it strips the drivers so appropriate ones are installed when booting on new hardware so you can move everything exactly as it is.

It is one of the tools on the Paragon Hard Disk Manager CD and suite. There are also tools for converting between different virtual machine types and from real to virtual machines, and _vice versa_.

Migration Suite For Server



> Unlike competitors all our flagship products include this technology by default


You will be able to reactivate on new hardware. It may take the phone route, but there is no reason you can't move the OS to new hardware without buying a new Windows. Spend that money on the $79 Hard Disk Manager Suite. It will be very valuable to you in the future.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it is just a standalone server why go to all the trouble of cloning it? Would you really want to clone a sever with your accounting data instead of just migrating to a new/fresh install of Windows Server?


----------



## BringMeAnother (May 8, 2012)

Rockn said:


> If it is just a standalone server why go to all the trouble of cloning it? Would you really want to clone a sever with your accounting data instead of just migrating to a new/fresh install of Windows Server?


If I install a fresh copy, I'd have to worry about drivers, reinstalling legacy software, and get the settings like how it was. Lots of places to make mistake. Windows 2003 drivers might not be available for the new machine. Legacy software might not have the installation program or might require a new license. I wasn't the one who built the old machine so I have no idea what kind of settings people at the office are used to.

Thing is, sometimes it might be really small things, but when people are used to something, they want it exactly the same with the new stuff. It could be easy to set it up like that, but I just don't want to be bothered all the time.

Anyway, someone suggested WMware Converter on another board and I'm looking into it. I'll also look at the Paragon solution. I've always like their apps.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You'll have to find out if drivers are available for the new machine. No matter which path you choose, you'll need drivers for all of them save the virtual machine. I have used the converter before to turn an old XP installation into a VM so I could run it in VMWare on Vista on a different machine. It worked, but not without some major tinkering.

To insure success, you could install a new version of 2003 on the new machine and set it up with all its needed drivers. Then, save all the drivers and have them available to the Adaptive Restore program when moving the other installation. That way you'd find out if you can find all the drivers and you wouldn't have to spend time looking for them after the transfer, if they exist.

BTW, I fully understand why you would want to keep things exactly as they are and just move it. I would do the same thing.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are the admin you should know exactly what is set up on that server and exactly what everything does. What happens if it stops dead as a doornail, where will you be then? I am sure there will be more headaches doing a clone to dissimilar hardware than there will be going the old route. As far as the accounting software are you not sure whether it will run on Server 2008?


----------



## mvirata (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like you need to P to V this and get it on a VMware, and you may want to consider moving it to cloud. Also, as many have mentioned, you'll want to figure out how to get this thing running from the ground up, always assume there is going to be a disaster.


----------



## BringMeAnother (May 8, 2012)

Okay, I think I'll do the following. I'm going to try to simply use VMware converter and not deal with Windows 2003 drivers at all for the new computer which will have a more modern OS installed. I was thinking simply just using Windows Server 2008. I will of course test the virtual machine on my laptop which has Windows 7 before committing to buy the new machine with the OS. If that work, then for this job I'd be done with the minimum amount of hassle and liability.

If that doesn't work, the old server would still be functional while I look for another solution.

I am however interested in doing more research about all those restoration solutions like with Paragon, but I'll be doing that on my own machines. I think it's better to try new stuffs on my private computers rather than on a production network. I haven't used VMware converter with Windows Server 2003 before, but I just successfully test transferred Windows 7 to a VM so that gives me a level of confidence.



Rockn said:


> If you are the admin you should know exactly what is set up on that server and exactly what everything does. What happens if it stops dead as a doornail, where will you be then? I am sure there will be more headaches doing a clone to dissimilar hardware than there will be going the old route. As far as the accounting software are you not sure whether it will run on Server 2008?


The thing is I'm not really the network admin, so if that old machine stops dead, I'm not liable. They contracted out the building of a network to a third party long before I joined this very small company. I was not hired for maintaining this network. They just noticed that I do have some abilities with computers on my resume. Officially, I'm only a certified A+ tech and (not really relevant here) a CCNA. I have studied Windows Server 2003 and 2008 with the MCTS Self-Paced Training Kits, but have not taken the exams. I think they are trying to save a few buck to have me do it. I'm actually glad to do it for the practice and experience, but I have to think about my liabilities first.

On a unrelated note, I graduated from University not long ago and I can still have access to the Microsoft DreamSpark program. I can obtain Windows 2008 for free, but I kinda doubt I can use it here can I? I'm gonna read the stuff on DreamSpark to see if it's for educational use only.

Edit: Never mind the DreamSpark thing. It was pretty easy to find that it can't be used for commercial purpose. I am trying to keep the cost as low as possible though to keep my boss happy. After all, he's been using that old server for years and I doubt he needs many of the fancy server features. I think I'm even considering installing Windows 7 instead of Windows 2008. It will after all only be hosting the VM.

Edit 2: Damn, speaking of limitations, I'll have to check if VMware Player is free for commercial purposes. So many liabilities.


----------

